# Sh*t It's only July and I'm already thinking about riding



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im already planning a trip out west for 80 people


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive been thinking about riding every day since the season ended


It's really unhealthy for me actually, theres nothing in my life Ive ever thought about as much as snowboarding


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

jeri534 said:


> Ive been thinking about riding every day since the season ended
> 
> 
> It's really unhealthy for me actually, theres nothing in my life Ive ever thought about as much as snowboarding


if you think about snowboarding more than sex or work then yeah thats unhealthy. lol


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

dude its crazy our season ended so long ago and lets just say its a good thing i can wakeboard a little to keep me busy 
we have been doing summer setups in my yard a couple times with a tarp and water and a box setup but its just not the same


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not to be a giant douche, but i think i may take a day off next week and try this whole summer snowboarding thing we have out here 
Ive been dying to go back up, I dont know why i havent...

You in Vancouver CA or WA? If WA you need to stop being lazy like me and just drive to Timberline...


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Im thinking about going to hood to try out my new SL-R next weekend as I have 5 days off...

How is the covereage there? Is there a lot of exposed rocks? Might have to bring another board if there is.

Also, is there more than just freestyle terrain?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll be riding by Early October, we finally got summer up here in Summit County and I've just started enjoying that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm going absolutely crazy. All I can do is watch snowboarding DVDs, look on-line at gear and places to go, and to make it even worse I just ordered a new board which comes in Wednesday so it'll be even worse when that gets here. My last day of boarding was 32" of POW on a bluebird day at Kirkwood...wasn't ready for the season to be over . I'm also moving at the start of the season so it's making me go crazy. I tried to go surfing the other weekend to see if that was similar but just didn't get the same joy from it. I need to find something though, getting damn bored haha.


----------



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

Ya ive been really wanting to go, looking at new boards, and watching snowboarding videos like crazy.

unfortunatly i have to wait till like november :[

so in the meantime i think im going to learn to skateboard


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

My board's in the closet.... I'm not letting myself take it out until November, otherwise I'm going to go crazy.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I rode yesterday. The coverage up on Palmer is good; just stay alert for exposed rocks near the sides of the snow field. Down lower on the Mile it is getting real thin; soon you will have to walk. The park is getting smaller and soon there will just be Palmer to ride. Plenty of open terrain to just cruise so you don`t have to do just park. The race camps tend to plug up the lift lines though, so be prepared to wait longer in a lift line than you normally have to at Timberline. I might go once or twice more, but it is rafting season now and I don`t even miss riding this time of year.


Are there any days that are better than others where they dont have the race camps going? Since they are open 7 days a week...or do the camps go every day?


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

fuck campers, fuck ski racers. Pluggin up the whole Mt. for the locals who live up here.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ATOTony76 said:


> fuck campers, fuck ski racers. Pluggin up the whole Mt. for the locals who live up here.


Fuck crotchety douche bag locals that don't realize without them there'd be no reason to stay open.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm going nuts not being able to ride, I've been trying to pick up wakeboarding but it's tough to get up island to my friends cottage so I don't get to do that often. 
I'm moving to Revelstoke with 2 friends in september and I'm starting to get things organized for the move, should be a dam good season, I can't wait.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck crotchety douche bag locals that don't realize without them there'd be no reason to stay open.


Dominated :laugh:



But anyway I actually just did some gnar hiking this weekend to find snow in tahoe and got quite a few turns in. Im stoked. Im going next weekend to do the same. And I rode Mammoth on june 12 so snow can be enjoyed year round :cheeky4:


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

ATOTony76 said:


> fuck campers, fuck ski racers. Pluggin up the whole Mt. for the locals who live up here.


Just be glad you've got somewhere to ride. Fuck dude, if Mt Hood wasn't so far away i'd drive there and probably be glad just to strap in on some snow. I wish Blackcomb Glacier was more open during the summer


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

bakesale said:


> Just be glad you've got somewhere to ride. Fuck dude, if Mt Hood wasn't so far away i'd drive there and probably be glad just to strap in on some snow. I wish Blackcomb Glacier was more open during the summer


Seriously! Last time I strapped in was mid-March. I'd be up there in a heartbeat if I could afford it! Who cares if camps/racers clog the mountain? You're still riding! Enjoy it dude!

Can't wait for opening day!


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah last time I strapped in was march everybody went to lake pleaseant over spring break. I went to sunrise to get some late season runs in. My board is mounted abover my head board on my bed and every night I go to bed I dream about strapping in dude.... so be greatfull your even able to ride.... one of my buddys last week offerd to drive to hood for a weekend. That's about 2000 miles from phx area. I had to talk him out of it... anyhow I'm already planning a trip to park city december 14th 157 days till then. I bought a 2010 skate nana, cartel bindings, jacket and electric eg2 goggles. I go to the gym 4 times a week so I'm ready when the season starts. I literally have not stopped thinking about snowboarding since december last season. I have it bad....


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

baseline6 said:


> Yeah last time I strapped in was march everybody went to lake pleaseant over spring break. I went to sunrise to get some late season runs in. My board is mounted abover my head board on my bed and every night I go to bed I dream about strapping in dude.... so be greatfull your even able to ride.... one of my buddys last week offerd to drive to hood for a weekend. That's about 2000 miles from phx area. I had to talk him out of it... anyhow I'm already planning a trip to park city december 14th 157 days till then. I bought a 2010 skate nana, cartel bindings, jacket and electric eg2 goggles. I go to the gym 4 times a week so I'm ready when the season starts. I literally have not stopped thinking about snowboarding since december last season. I have it bad....


I'm pretty sure by about October, I'll be ready to drive to Canada :laugh:


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Dominated :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway I actually just did some gnar hiking this weekend to find snow in tahoe and got quite a few turns in. Im stoked. Im going next weekend to do the same. And I rode Mammoth on june 12 so snow can be enjoyed year round :cheeky4:


really!? I was in tahoe yesterday and i saw some patches of snow on the peaks but i didnt think that was rideable, if you could tell me where exactly you went, that would be great, and do you know if mammoth still has any snow, like on the peaks or anything?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been contemplating a day at St. Mary's Glacier or maybe even 4th of July Bowl at Breck... Im going NUTS and really want to ride!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Let me know if you're heading to 4th of July Bowl, I'd be down for a quick summer fix.


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I've been contemplating a day at St. Mary's Glacier or maybe even 4th of July Bowl at Breck... Im going NUTS and really want to ride!!!


where is 4th of july bowl? and what is it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a bowl full of snow and you eat it on the 4th of july.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Just don't eat the yellow snow


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a bowl full of snow and you eat it on the 4th of july.


thanks for the help dude,


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

meh...

i'll get the bug around october. i'm enjoying my summer.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

n2i1c3k7 said:


> really!? I was in tahoe yesterday and i saw some patches of snow on the peaks but i didnt think that was rideable, if you could tell me where exactly you went, that would be great, and do you know if mammoth still has any snow, like on the peaks or anything?



Yeah I bet mammoth still has some snow but you gotta work for it. I went to the backside of kirkwood and also in thunder saddle there were some rideable lines I got quite a few turns in


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Yeah I bet mammoth still has some snow but you gotta work for it. I went to the backside of kirkwood and also in thunder saddle there were some rideable lines I got quite a few turns in


sweet thanks, i just looked at mammoths web cams and it looks like they have a bunch of rideable stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

I cant fucking wait for boardin season to get here !!! Had to make a road trip to Hood last week, and I think it made it WORSE, what a fucking tease, now it's all I can think about. Me and a buddy are contemplating building a backyard terrain park, or just something to at least jib/grind on. Was checking out backyard snowboarding: CARPET videos, seems a setup like this would be badass. Sno-gel in the summer and use a snow machine in the winter, researching setup now. . .


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

n2i1c3k7 said:


> sweet thanks, i just looked at mammoths web cams and it looks like they have a bunch of rideable stuff.


Go shred it. Mammoth would probably have more


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

I've missed two seasons due to a broken leg.
I doubt you know how much a person can miss snowboarding lmfao.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I want to go riding so bad. Hopefully I'll have a job pretty soon so I can get some funds put together for a trip.


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Go shred it. Mammoth would probably have more


i cant find any pics of the backside of kirkwood that were taken in the last week and im trying to decide where to go, so could you tell me if where you went had more than this?


Mammoth Mountain - McCoy Station Cam

thanks


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Id say go to mammoth. Ill have pictures of my kirkwood trip uploaded today and the decition will be clear.

P.S. Props for shreddin the summer only true snowboarders like us dont sit and complain when the resorts are closed :cheeky4:


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Id say go to mammoth. Ill have pictures of my kirkwood trip uploaded today and the decition will be clear.
> 
> P.S. Props for shreddin the summer only true snowboarders like us dont sit and complain when the resorts are closed :cheeky4:


haha for sure, 

yeah if you post some pics that would be awesome.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> P.S. Props for shreddin the summer only true snowboarders like us dont sit and complain when the resorts are closed :cheeky4:


Here's a picture of the top of the mountain where I go. 

Sunrise Park Resort - WEBCAM

No BC riding available. :cheeky4:


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

Kanilas said:


> Here's a picture of the top of the mountain where I go.
> 
> Sunrise Park Resort - WEBCAM
> 
> No BC riding available. :cheeky4:


yeah. i think he really was talking about the guys who live in oregon and stuff complaining about how theres no snow.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Kanilas said:


> Here's a picture of the top of the mountain where I go.
> 
> Sunrise Park Resort - WEBCAM
> 
> No BC riding available. :cheeky4:


Well then your screwed but if you have it shred it


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

yup. i am exactly the same way. i just replied to rome sds for them to send me some patches for my new jacket and pack that i am getting ready to shop for. i have my new board here and everyday i am more temped to crank down the bindings and ride through the house in my flip-flops. with the added bonus of my dad letting me join ski club this winter, i expect A LOT of days on the hill. if only i don't get fired tomorrow...


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck crotchety douche bag locals that don't realize without them there'd be no reason to stay open.


The money they make on Winter break through Christmas vacation is what runs the place the entire year. The Money they make in the summer comes from the hotel, yes the campers help out and is a nice added bonus, but nothing substantial comes from them. Dont tell me about my Mt.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And you're telling me that if there were no camps, no racers, that they'd stay open?


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Yes they would.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So the thousands of dollars generated from lift tickets even if bought in bulk have no effect on keeping it open? So there's more than enough local business buying day tickets and summer passes to keep it open?


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So the thousands of dollars generated from lift tickets even if bought in bulk have no effect on keeping it open? So there's more than enough local business buying day tickets and summer passes to keep it open?


i am not saying it surely doesn't help with all the camps, but they run the entire lodge and ski area just from what they make in the month of December, i know, i work here, lol. The local scene is gettting bigger during the summer, the public park today had huge amounts of people in it, with no snowboard camps on hill! The Hotel it self pumps out some serious cash during summer as well. Being the only ski resort open in North American to the general public, people from all over the country come to timberline. Now if during the big winter months we have poor turn out, possibly this next winter due to the economy, then i can see the summer camps keeping the ski area open during the summer.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

How is coverage out on Mt Hood? Im riding up there this weekend and would like to take my new board but if theres a lot of exposed rocks I will probably just take my older board just incase.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

jeri534 said:


> How is coverage out on Mt Hood? Im riding up there this weekend and would like to take my new board but if theres a lot of exposed rocks I will probably just take my older board just incase.


the rocks are starting to come out, but if you carefull you should be fine, the park is amazing right now.


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

do they groom the snow in the summer at mt hood? and what is the snow like in the summer, is it slushy, or is it harpacked and icy?


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

they groom all the runs every night, in the early morning its what i would consider bullet proof. Starts to soften up around 930-10, maybe earlier depending upon the day, then turns to slush. The sweet spot, "perfect snow" in the summer is around and between 930- 11.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I want to go.


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

Penguin said:


> I want to go.
> 
> 
> so do i


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Woot going to Wakeboard this weekend for the first time...i hope it can cure my boarding jitters...


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Woot going to Wakeboard this weekend for the first time...i hope it can cure my boarding jitters...


Wakeboarding's awesome, it just sucks when you crash because you're going pretty fast and smack the water haha.

I'm going to camp in like ten days up at hood. How's the snow and weather?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hopefully not as bad as some of my nasty toe side catches on the mountain..whiplash hurts!


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

jeri534 said:


> Ive been thinking about riding every day since the season ended
> 
> 
> It's really unhealthy for me actually, theres nothing in my life Ive ever thought about as much as snowboarding


I definitely hear that. I'm hurtin over here.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I am leaving in an hour to go shred under the sierra buttes. Wish me luck


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

^^, I'm going to try water ramps lol.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

All I have been doing the last couple of weeks is torturing myself with YouTube videos of snowboarding and it is killing me! I want to go up so bad and try out the Tahoe "Patch(es)" but don't have reliable enough transportation. NNeed to try the water or carpet methods and take my skate box to a hill....


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

All this talk about riding the patches of snow is making me think I should go up somewhere on Monday or Tuesday. Where do you guys think the closest place to Vegas would be? Mammoth, Brian Head? My friends coming into town and I just got my new Bataleon ET so I want to go try that out.


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

blindpig said:


> All this talk about riding the patches of snow is making me think I should go up somewhere on Monday or Tuesday. Where do you guys think the closest place to Vegas would be? Mammoth, Brian Head? My friends coming into town and I just got my new Bataleon ET so I want to go try that out.


mammoth, i dont think brian head has anything


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah and the buttes were a bust


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Watched That's it, that's all. Amazing movie, the start was damn funny lol. Trying to build backyard ramp and box now , so i can practice jibbin'. lol ^^


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Glad to see I'm not the only one having some major withdrawels....

I hope to get some wakeboarding in before to long. 

I've actually become depressed without snowboarding?!?!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll be riding by Early October, we finally got summer up here in Summit County and I've just started enjoying that.


What do you usually end up doing up there during the summer?

I'm hoping to get a rafting trip together before long. Got a friend that owns his own rafts, and used to be a guide. You interested in tagging along? We plan to give dood a little bit of money since we would be using his gear and such. Holla


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

my dad just offered to take me up to gore for a hike today. too bad i turned him down...


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Why?? If I could even strap in on snow I'd be very happy going down a bunny hill-ish slope


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> What do you usually end up doing up there during the summer?
> 
> I'm hoping to get a rafting trip together before long. Got a friend that owns his own rafts, and used to be a guide. You interested in tagging along? We plan to give dood a little bit of money since we would be using his gear and such. Holla


I smoke lots of rock and pimp mad ho's. Not really down in that whole rafting thing I don't do well with water. Going to hit up 4th of July Bowl on Tuesday and hit some jibs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

my friends and i did the snow from the zamboni thing...it worked out pretty well but would have been nice to have just a little more snow. I think if we do it again we are going to try to get more tan one ice rinks snow. In the end it was forsure worth the time!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I smoke lots of rock and pimp mad ho's. Not really down in that whole rafting thing I don't do well with water. Going to hit up 4th of July Bowl on Tuesday and hit some jibs.


Did you go? I still havent made it up there f%$#ing work!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

I went and did cheat canyon in albright, west va. the water levels werent very high but it was still a ton of fun. and Im planning a utah trip to probably snowbird and solitude for winter break this coming season


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FLuiD said:


> Did you go? I still havent made it up there f%$#ing work!!!!!!


Yeah it was super fun, really solid line up of jibs.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ranarach said:


> I went and did cheat canyon in albright, west va. the water levels werent very high but it was still a ton of fun. and Im planning a utah trip to probably snowbird and solitude for winter break this coming season


cheat? WV? we are talking about snow and riding you know! :cheeky4:


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

T.J. said:


> cheat? WV? we are talking about snow and riding you know! :cheeky4:


If were talking rafting...Browns Canyon, 2 weeks a go. 4 private rafts and lots of hole surfing. Tied a blowup doll to one of the rafts flag poles. Great shots on whitewaterphotography hehe! 4 boats with pirate flags, can't miss em!


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

i'm growing restless already decided to take trips to utah and mammoth, looking at boards, and freaking out about getting a job to pay for it all


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

My board looks crazy bored...can't stand it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> What do you usually end up doing up there during the summer?
> 
> I'm hoping to get a rafting trip together before long. Got a friend that owns his own rafts, and used to be a guide. You interested in tagging along? We plan to give dood a little bit of money since we would be using his gear and such. Holla




haha I was replying to milo. rafting doesnt beat snowboarding thou.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

1 month and 19 days till Loveland starts making snow...Basin has to be right around if not earlier then that... Sniagrab is coming soon...Are you ready?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Just how good or bad are the conditions in CO at the very beginning of the season? I've never been out west then.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FLuiD said:


> 1 month and 19 days till Loveland starts making snow...Basin has to be right around if not earlier then that... Sniagrab is coming soon...Are you ready?


Ready for what mediocre deals on low to mid level equipment? Snowed the other day up here.



Music Moves said:


> Just how good or bad are the conditions in CO at the very beginning of the season? I've never been out west then.


It's not worth your time till after Thanksjibbing, save yourself the headache of 3 hour lift lines, the WROD, and the over abundance of every idiot with new gear that can't ride flocking to the mountains.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

My dad is possibly roofing a shack at Timberline in the next month, so I'll probably go ride up there if he gets the job.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^^^ Also my 200th post.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ready for what mediocre deals on low to mid level equipment? Snowed the other day up here.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not worth your time till after Thanksjibbing, save yourself the headache of 3 hour lift lines, the WROD, and the over abundance of every idiot with new gear that can't ride flocking to the mountains.


Do you think I actually get off my ass to buy gear? No way that's what my mouse if for! hehe... Sniagrab for me has always been just a marker that the season is close!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I didn't think anyone with a brain shopped at sniagrab it's like a retirement home for gear. It's where it goes to die if no one buys it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

sniagrab is a good excuse to go and drink, hang out with my friends, and just mess with people. 
and opening day, its not that bad. better than nothing, i dont know about it being too busy, but opening day is like on october 12, it comming soon. 
I just like to shred nothing else.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

hockeyjock said:


> sniagrab is a good excuse to go and drink, hang out with my friends, and just mess with people.
> and opening day, its not that bad. better than nothing, i dont know about it being too busy, but opening day is like on october 12, it comming soon.
> I just like to shred nothing else.


Shhhh leaving opening day for us locals. Plus it's widely known if Loveland and A basin are open in the preseason go to Loveland, A basin is the front range shit show mixed with the angry douche bag punk summit kids. 

I think I'm doing a opening day BBQ at Loveland not too sure yet. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

> Shhhh leaving opening day for us locals.


If you mean locals by living in the mountain, i dont know where u live maybe silverthorne. you are soo lucky. 
but i will be there, most likely loveland, a-basin is crap shoot even in mid season. 
keep us posted.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

An opening day BBQ would be a nice way for some of us to meet each other. Def interested...


----------

